# "Gummer's" Lament!



## Kevin137

I suffer every night from insomnia, and from chronic back pain, but that is due to breaking my back and still waiting for an operation, the responsible party has admitted liability, that was 3 years ago, and 3.5 years after the initial accident, and still no settlement reached, and still no agreement on what op they are going to pay for...

Well it sucks, but i still do what i want and just take a handle of pills to counter the pain for now...!

Roll on the lawyers getting there act together...!!!

It definitely doesn't help that i am old, well i certainly feel it, i wonder if i would suffer the same way if i was young... Hehe.
Strange though that it is worse int he summer, the winter i have "some" drive because i can snowboard everyday, otherwise i just get down and think about the winter... Haha


----------



## Donutz

Honestly, the biggest complaint I have about aging is the loss of endurance/fitness. I hate getting out of breath doing something that would have barely made me go above idle when I was young (at least that's how I remember it  )


----------



## Bones

I hate how long it takes for little bumps and bruises to go away. Roll an ankle and you're still walking with a limp 10 days later, jam a finger and it will stay swollen like a sausage for a week. And hangovers? Let just say that when it comes to first chair/last call, I can do one or the other, but not both.


----------



## Deacon

I'm looking forward to being able to walk normally or even jog again someday. When I blew up my helmet, I also jacked my pelvis up in that it's twisted and tilted, and then walked on it for like two full weeks before seeing a chiro. We're making progress, but it's slow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I hate the fact I sprained my wrist having sex with a 25 year old the other night. Does that count?


----------



## Deacon

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hate the fact I sprained my wrist having sex with a 25 year old the other night. Does that count?


it does. I've hit my wrist in the ceiling fan doing that. twice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh and The Ritis, yeah fuck Arthritis. This shit is just getting worse by the season. You would figure at 31 I wouldn't be having to deal with it everyday.


----------



## mojo maestro

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hate the fact I sprained my wrist having sex with a 25 year old the other night. Does that count?


Givin' out "handies" is a young mans game.


----------



## snowklinger

mojo maestro said:


> Givin' out "handies" is a young mans game.


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211

mojo maestro said:


> Givin' out "handies" is a young mans game.


FTW! :laugh:


----------



## hardasacatshead

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hate the fact I sprained my wrist having sex with a 25 year old the other night. Does that count?


You should have told him not to sit down while you were fisting him. Rookie error.


----------



## neni

Bones said:


> I hate how long it takes for little bumps and bruises to go away. Roll an ankle and you're still walking with a limp 10 days later, jam a finger and it will stay swollen like a sausage for a week.


+1
The slower healing is unnerving, every scratch leaves a scar.



Bones said:


> And hangovers? Let just say that when it comes to first chair/last call, I can do one or the other, but not both.


Ha, yes... Once it was partying three nights in a row. Now one such night and I have to recover the other two.

Can't complain about fitness tho, I'm in better shape than with 25  (maybe due to the shortage of partying )


----------



## F1EA

Donutz said:


> Honestly, the biggest complaint I have about aging is the loss of endurance/fitness. I hate getting out of breath doing something that would have barely made me go above idle when I was young (at least that's how I remember it  )


Totally agree. I'm not officially old yet  but i can definitely feel my quads and lower back need a few more breaks than the dudes in their 20's..

Another thing is the knees... it's not exactly "pain" but i'm definitely starting to feel them, which is why i may end up needing canted beds. Have to try them and see......

I've also joined the 2 day hangover crew


----------



## Joe77

Still recovering and hurting:
Lower rib and a shoulder injury from 4 weeks ago. Left wrist and thumb, left toe and right index finger two weeks now. Got a 3" scar on my forearm this season and it's true the smallest nicks leaves a scar. 

One thing I notice now too is I feel the extent of a joint injury the next day more than right after a fall.


----------



## thatkidwho

I don't like this thread at all.


----------



## chomps1211

thatkidwho said:


> I don't like this thread at all.


Getting old _ain't_ for pussies!


----------



## f00bar

Week and a half and I can finally sleep not on my back from either a slightly bruised or pulled rib. Poor instructor thought I was going to die when my throat dried out and I tried to cough, wincing in pain from it. Had to reassure her that I was just old.

ther than that it's been like Cocoon 3 for me. Bad knee is all better and today made 5 times in 2 weeks. Luckily I'm still only about 5 lbs from my fighting weight, which is on the slim side. So while not a lot of extra baggage to throw around you probably don't want to ask me to move your furniture.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh and The Ritis, yeah fuck Arthritis. This shit is just getting worse by the season. You would figure at 31 I wouldn't be having to deal with it everyday.


I know you're not looking for, nor do you care about getting it, but you _definitely_ have my sympathies on that front. At 53 I've only been dealing with it for maybe 7-8 years. My flare ups have been getting more frequent of late but at least mine is still intermittent!

....Besides all the other slams and miscellaneous carnage you've talked about you doing to your body, Arthritis? _That_ pain it seems, can only just be "managed" at best! I'm betting the 'Ritis is the one you'd most like to be rid of!



-edit-
....probably means a few more frequent "sprained" wrists in your future too! :laugh:


----------



## booron

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hate the fact I sprained my wrist having sex with a 25 year old the other night. Does that count?


Ha, I'm 38 and I have sex with a 25 year old every night, well, more like 3 times a week these days... Oh, and she's female, not that there is anything wrong with your deal BA...


----------



## Deacon

booron said:


> Ha, I'm 38 and I have sex with a 25 year old every night, well, more like 3 times a week these days... Oh, and she's female, not that there is anything wrong with your deal BA...


this is somewhat contrary to the spirit of this thread. :dunno::laugh:


----------



## Kenai

Good timing for this thread because I just "moderately" concussed myself (nurse's diagnosis) in the half pipe today. I guess I'm glad it's the end of the season. I apparently also seriously bruised the top of my pelvis, but I don't remember much of the day. Damn everything hurts!

As I approached and reached 40, I find that everything aches a bit more. I really enjoy my chiropractor's adjustments and see him every three to four weeks. I also try to hit a physical therapist when I can when I train for triathlons. Getting enough sleep is important for me, too. 

I can't just let it go any more and feel fine the next morning!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

chomps1211 said:


> I know you're not looking for, nor do you care about getting it, but you _definitely_ have my sympathies on that front. At 53 I've only been dealing with it for maybe 7-8 years. My flare ups have been getting more frequent of late but at least mine is still intermittent!
> 
> ....Besides all the other slams and miscellaneous carnage you've talked about you doing to your body, Arthritis? _That_ pain it seems, can only just be "managed" at best! I'm betting the 'Ritis is the one you'd most like to be rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> ....probably means a few more frequent "sprained" wrists in your future too! :laugh:


I've come to terms with the fact it's going to be prevalent the rest of my life. There's some steps I'm taking to mitigate it, but I don't think having 200 day seasons really helps all that much. At least it lets me know when a storm is coming in. 




booron said:


> Ha, I'm 38 and I have sex with a 25 year old every night, well, more like 3 times a week these days... Oh, and she's female, not that there is anything wrong with your deal BA...


That recession really took a hit on your 10 dollar hooker expendiature hasn't it?


----------



## Bones

On the plus side, I find my "uncomfortable-tolerance" to be higher. I can put up with stuff for a much longer time. I really notice it on canoeing trips: I can grind away upwind in a cold driving rain for a lot longer before the thought of an early end to the day takes hold. I can hump everything for a one carry portage and gut it out. I'm certainly not faster or stronger, but I am more persistent or mentally tougher.

I put it down to having some ache or pain all the time: another one isn't that big a deal.


----------



## F1EA

LOL damn recession man!!

I'm not sure if i am feeling some arthritis pain on my wrists or what is it... i broke my left wrist a few yrs ago, so this one bugs me a bit every once in a while. But i've never broken the right one, and sometimes it feels almost equally sore... like if i try to rotate both of them, they both sort of feel not perfect.. :dunno: 

Hope it's not arthritis cause i really dont want to have to move to Miami. Although i think the hookers are cheaper over there than in Van, so maybe worth it....


----------



## slyder

My biggest issue is the body not letting me do what I think I should be able to do ! 
The mind and will are there to try new tricks or throw that nice 3. The body just isn't following what the mind is telling it to do.....


----------



## PalmerFreak

How did this thread break down into sex?? I'm surprised there aren't yoga pants and camel toe photos by now......... :laugh:

I'm 46 and have had a variety of snowboard injuries: concussions, broken collar bone, and knee surgery are the worst. Since I finally went under the knife for the nagging knee pain this is probably the best I've felt at the end of a season in maybe 6-7 years. 

I decided to try yoga (no yoga pants :huh: ) to see if it would help increase my flexibility and went to a class last week. it went pretty well so I may start going 2-3 times per week. Anyone else tried yoga or are currently doing it?


----------



## chomps1211

PalmerFreak said:


> How did this thread break down into sex??


...well, I intended this thread for us "Old" farts! _NOT_ the dead ones!!  :laugh:




PalmerFreak said:


> I decided to try yoga (no yoga pants :huh: ) to see if it would help increase my flexibility and went to a class last week. it went pretty well so I may start going 2-3 times per week. Anyone else tried yoga or are currently doing it?


I've given yoga a try several times over the last 3-4 years. You have to do it right! Getting good yoga instruction seems to be a bit like finding a good doctor. The bad instructors? they' can really do you more harm than good.

Last (..gym membership sponsored) yoga class I went to, was promoted as perfect for beginners. Damned bitch running it didn't offer _ANY_ help or instruction to beginners. After trying to follow along and participate by copying what others were doing, I wound up pulling a hamstring so bad I limped for a week!

The one good instructor's class I attended years ago, I liked, but work schedule conflicted, so,.. :dunno:

Just find one that works for you. Don't try to stick it out with one who doesn't take time to help you do it correctly!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

In the off season I do 30 minutes of Yoga in the morning, followed up with a half hour work out, then I run a mile or so. 

Yoga is probably one of the few things sustaining my flexibility and balance.

I will say though having an inversion table has helped me a ton as well. It just decompresses my spine after a rough day in the park or jumping off features.


----------



## Argo

We also do yoga, we do it every morning during the season for about 20-39 minutes... All long hold stretching opening poses. we do 60-90 minutes a day, 5 days a week in the off season along with hiking or biking....


----------



## Argo

I'll add, I still have to stand up slow and have aches and pains that I forget about On a daily basis. I hit the hot tub for an hour tonight. NICE! I don't pitch too much, I live with the pain like a stamp of pride.


----------



## Noreaster

What I got out of this thread so far 

aging sucks (no kidding)
sex with 25 year olds is inherently dangerous

Chomps, you're a walking poster boy for midlife crisis.


----------



## Ocho

Noreaster said:


> What I got out of this thread so far
> 
> aging sucks (no kidding)
> sex with 25 year olds is inherently dangerous
> 
> Chomps, you're a walking poster boy for midlife crisis.


Hehehe.

Noreaster: Been meaning to ask, albeit in a differently themed thread haha, how are you doing since you got broke off a few weeks ago?


----------



## Noreaster

EatRideSleep said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Noreaster: Been meaning to ask, albeit in a differently themed thread haha, how are you doing since you got broke off a few weeks ago?


I'm actually good, thank you for asking. As broken ribs go this one wasn't that bad, still hurts but that's to be expected. Gotta start rethinking my riding habits, park+old people = no good.


----------



## Ocho

Noreaster said:


> I'm actually good, thank you for asking. As broken ribs go this one wasn't that bad, still hurts but that's to be expected. Gotta start rethinking my riding habits, park+old people = no good.


Good to hear! Yeah, ribs take time. No real way to restrict their movement, what with having to breathe and all.

You're not old! Don't give up on park if you love it. Maybe just don't get _as_ gnarly?


----------



## chomps1211

Noreaster said:


> What I got out of this thread so far
> 
> aging sucks (no kidding)
> sex with 25 year olds is inherently dangerous
> 
> Chomps, you're a walking poster boy for midlife crisis.


*Mid* _Life?????_

Are you kidding? I sure as hell hope I'm not gonna live to be 106!!! At the rate I'm going, I'll wind up looking like Stephen Hawking! Driving an electric wheelchair around with my lips!

....besides, It's not a mid life thing until _"I'm"_ the one spraining something on some 25 year olds tight tush! I haven't had sex with a 25 year old since I was 25!! :blink: 





_Damn you Noreaster!_ Now I'm old _AND_ depressed! :laugh:


----------



## slyder

BurtonAvenger said:


> In the off season I do 30 minutes of Yoga in the morning, followed up with a half hour work out, then I run a mile or so.
> 
> Yoga is probably one of the few things sustaining my flexibility and balance.
> 
> I will say though having an inversion table has helped me a ton as well. It just decompresses my spine after a rough day in the park or jumping off features.


I've got to agree with BA an inversion table is a great investment. I don't own one but have access to one and will be getting one !!


----------



## Wiredsport

thatkidwho said:


> I don't like this thread at all.


You young guys feel strong an brave now but if we could give you a glimpse of your balls in 20 years...you would all run out of the room screaming.


----------



## CassMT

You just can't focus on this shit too much. i'm not talking about denial, i mean the by giving too much importance to pain and discomfort, you invite more pain and discomfort


----------



## hardasacatshead

Wiredsport said:


> You young guys feel strong an brave now but if we could give you a glimpse of your balls in 20 years...you would all run out of the room screaming.


Hahahahahaha that's funny as all hell. :eusa_clap:

Just as a side note thatkidwho - the guys at Wiredsport are so old they only have to lift up their pant leg to see their balls, provided they're not tucked into their socks. :blink:


----------



## d2cycles

I wear the aches and pains like a badge of honor  It is easy to go out and slide around all day and not fall...if I'm sore, it means that I was pushing myself to try something new or get a bit out of the comfort zone. 

I stretch and pump iron to maintain fitness. I find that it really helps with joint strength and stability.


----------



## Wiredsport

hardasacatshead said:


> Hahahahahaha that's funny as all hell. :eusa_clap:
> 
> Just as a side note thatkidwho - the guys at Wiredsport are so old they only have to lift up their pant leg to see their balls, provided they're not tucked into their socks. :blink:


So true. Aging is cruel race where your tits are chasing your nuts to the ground.


----------



## deagol

how old is considered "OLD" nowadays?


----------



## f00bar

The one plus side is at least in this point of my life if I really saw a new board, or whatever that I wanted I just whip out the Amex and not have to worry about saving 12 months of paper route money to do so.


----------



## d2cycles

deagol said:


> how old is considered "OLD" nowadays?


I originally thought old was considered anyone still snowboarding in their 60s. Then, I posted a topic and mentioned my age as a side note and everyone was calling me old. So 45 and up for sure....I don't have any knowledge of the actual cut off though


----------



## f00bar

d2cycles said:


> I originally thought old was considered anyone still snowboarding in their 60s. Then, I posted a topic and mentioned my age as a side note and everyone was calling me old. So 45 and up for sure....I don't have any knowledge of the actual cut off though


Plus I think it's two categories. Those who have been doing it since they were young have a much higher old number.

Anyone who is picking it up at the same time or while their kids are boarding are old by default.


----------



## Noreaster

EatRideSleep said:


> You're not old! Don't give up on park if you love it. Maybe just don't get _as_ gnarly?


Your post just totally made my kid's day. "Here me thinking you're chasing youth in the park but turns out it's just you being gnaaaaaarly". I'll never live this one down.



chomps1211 said:


> *Mid* _Life?????_
> 
> Are you kidding? I sure as hell hope I'm not gonna live to be 106!!! At the rate I'm going, I'll wind up looking like Stephen Hawking! Driving an electric wheelchair around with my lips!
> 
> ....besides, It's not a mid life thing until _"I'm"_ the one spraining something on some 25 year olds tight tush! I haven't had sex with a 25 year old since I was 25!! :blink:


Late bloomer. And not having a cache of 25 year old beddable asses around does not preclude one from perimenopausal bliss. Old and depressed, isn't that a song?


----------



## Ocho

Noreaster said:


> Your post just totally made my kid's day. "Here me thinking you're chasing youth in the park but turns out it's just you being gnaaaaaarly". I'll never live this one down.


Ahahaha. Well, the badass apple doesn't fall far from the badass tree...remind her of this when she's your age, still riding the park and getting all gnarly.


----------



## thatkidwho

I might not be as "old" as some of you but I've been snowboarding since 1990. Thinking about how long I've been snowboarding makes me feel old and watching the cycle of tech start to repeat doesn't help.


----------



## AgingPunk

I've got a sent of permanent dents on one shin from catching the corner of the bed for ten plus years, 1 shoulder surgery and some real twitchy skateboarding ankles. But the two that get me is the difficulty in losing weight and the random ass back seizures...probably because of the weight. On a side note I moved up to medium boxes in the park and had two nasty slams: reminded me of learning rail slides in a Burger King parking lot circa 1985 in some rather small OP corduroy shorts. When I pack for an overnight boarding trip ace bandages and ice packs get thrown in. But now I can afford to stay close to the lifts so fuck it,


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Wisdom and knowledge. Knowledge: Knowing full well you are catching your edge and about to rag doll and should do something about it. Wisdom: Going limp and letting gravity do the work so you don't tweak yourself. 

These are the only things after riding pow all morning that I can safely say I've garnered in the last decade of riding. 21 year old me would have said fuck it and fight it, 31 year old me said just let it go and you'll be fine.


----------



## slyder

f00bar said:


> Plus I think it's two categories.
> Category 1: Those who have been doing it since they were young have a much higher old number.
> 
> Category 2: Anyone who is picking it up at the same time or while their kids are boarding are old by default.


Category 2: This is so me :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

Holy Crap!!!! I finally had to give in today and down a *massive* dose of steroids along with a Vicodin. The pain shooting from my lower back, into my hip & down the side of my thigh was _excruciating!!!_ :dizzy:

This is starting to scare me a bit. Two recent chiropractic adjustments have provided little to nothing in the way of any relief. And it feels like it is getting worse. Inversion table seems to aggravate whatever this is as well! If this is in fact the _Sacroiliac Joint Dysfunction_ thing,... I could be in for a rough time getting it sorted out! FML!!!

Gonna try and make an appointment with the Active Release Therapy Guy this week! If that's a bust,.. I'm not sure where to go after that! :dunno:


-edit-
This is some info I found about the above mentioned SI Joint condition.



Oh, and f00bar,...
Sadly for me, It's not _that_ kind of Release Therapy!


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> Gonna try and make an appointment with the Active Release Therapy Guy this week! If that's a bust,.. I'm not sure where to go after that! :dunno:


The Active Release Therapy *GIRL*?
Personally I'd start there.


----------



## CassMT

45 my ass, i'm 44 and in better shape and riding better than when i was 30

i think its mostly mental, if you start saying you are old all the time and believing it, then your're old. also if you start being really cautious and fearful, like going off-trail at least. if you're just gonna make skiddy turns on the trail, and only go when conditions and weather are perfect then you might as well hang it up imo, take up skiing or just die


----------



## rambob

I've been ridin for 22,...23 years; shit; somethin like that. Dont work in the winter anymore: Just ride and goof off. Got more injuries from snowboarding and other 'lifestyle stuff' that I care to belabor anybody with....And I'm still riding and having fun. U just got to stay in good physical and mental shape (oh yea, and have good gear, lol). My main perspective is: "I dont give a F...."


----------



## chomps1211

*Awww crap!!!*

I'm In far too much pain and discomfort to go into great detail. (Not that anyone else really wants/needs to hear it!!) :dunno: But I believe I may have truly and seriously "jacked myself up!" No more "Sack up & suckit up!" No more being a tough guy and pushing thru. (Some tough guy! ...I'm the only "tough guy" I kno who groans like a moo-ing cow!) lol!

Saw my arthritis doc yesterday, got some new meds, but I _need_ an MRI and I right now I'm just praying that the pain in my back along with the numbness developing in my legs, feet, and (_OMFG_!) pelvic region is not going to get worse or turn out to b permanent! (..._especially_ for that last affected region!). :blink:

Damn!! I'm trying to sound lighter and less freaked than I am feeling but, no joke ppl,... I may actually be _TRULY_ F'd this time!!!! A holiday freakin weekend and I suspect I may be visiting an ER before it's over. :blink: fuck!





Sorry about the whining. After 4-5 weeks of various attempts at finding some relief, I really needed to rant on this! ....I hope I'm just being a paranoid, wussy little "Spaz!" :huh:


----------



## slyder

I thought you were doing better last we talked....

new accident or injury doing something? if so what? 

MRI will tell all


----------



## Deacon

I'll be pulling for you chomps. I hope it turns out to be far less serious than it feels like now!


----------



## chomps1211

*...talk about your internet losers! Lol!*

Slyder,... Nope! No new injury. That old back trouble I was dealing with has morphed into something MUCH worse. And it went all at once just walking to my car a few weeks ago!! And since I'm a complete dumb ass retard. I decided to get by on steroids to get me thru work so I can hang on to my lousy dead end shitty paycheck, go nowhere, have nothing by the time I'm 53, job!


...to explain the title I put up at the top of this post? I am typing this post on my phone, I am curled into the fetal position in my bedroom, and just spent the last 25-30 min screaming in agony as my back spasmed and tried to snap me in two! :blink:

(...and yet, _still_ with the freakin' smileys!)


...and no one to tell it to but a bunch of strangers I don't really know on the interwebz! Lol! 

Maybe Ol' DCSnow _wasn't_ the biggest loser who ever showed up here! I may have actually crippled myself to hang onto a job I hate that barely supports me. 

Worse,.. I may have cost myself ever snowboarding again. If I spasm like that again? I'll be calling 911 for an ambulance. 

Oh my God!!! Whew,... The pain is still there, but the violent spasms have backed off. Sorry for all the mellow drama, but I was trying anything here to divert my attention from what was going on. 

Yup! This was happnin' right now in real time. New meds apparently not working well to control the nerve pain!! But the damned steroids r killing me. :dunno:

Damn I think Im screwed!

-edit-
I am _SUCH_ a Spaz! Fml! Lol!


----------



## chomps1211

Holy freakin' fuck Batman!!!

I don't kno what I've got wrong with my back that an hour ago it had me screaming non stop while my back spasmed. But now, all at once I can sit up and my lower back just aches? 

But I am sure as hell getting in for an MRI and to see an Ortho guy asap! :dizzy:

_Something_ in the Ol' undercarriage has come loose and is shifting and/or rattling around. That's for damned sure!!! 


:dunno:


----------



## f00bar

The lower back is so complex it doesn't take much to throw it into a tizzy. You really can't go by the symptoms as to how bad things are down there. So keep the faith that the MRI will show nothing really drastic. Have you schedule yet?


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> The lower back is so complex it doesn't take much to throw it into a tizzy. You really can't go by the symptoms as to how bad things are down there. So keep the faith that the MRI will show nothing really drastic. Have you schedule yet?


No. Not yet. Just got the referral for it yesterday. Long Holiday weekend and all. Didn't figure to schedule until after. Also, doc seemed confident that the gabapentin she prescribed would work to settle down the nerve pain I was having. 

I didn't have a single twinge during her entire exam. Bend, twist, lean, "does this hurt?" Etc. Not once. Of course, nothing remarkable on the x-rays either. I even had a relatively pain free night at work after the exam. (...no 10,000 lb. shipping containers to roll on or of the trailer.) 

...but seriously! No joke! Whatever that was earlier, I _REALLY_ feared I might just stroke out if the spasm in my spine wouldn't let loose. I've _*never*_ screamed or cried out in pain like that ever before. ...and that it just sort of "happened" right out of the blue like it did??? Definitely a sobering experience to say the least.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

I suffer from pretty bad lower back pain every so often, and I take Voltaren (anti inflam sold here in Australia), and it does the trick nicely!!!!!

And you may have heard this before, but strengthen those abdominals!!!!! It's the only thing that supports the spine, and prevents most of the nerve type stuff from happenin in the first place!!!!! 

Unfortunately as we get older we tend to let the old core rot a little!!!!!

Hope ya get through it all soon, as I can sympathise with ya as to the pain level ya feelin!!!!!


----------



## Simon Birch

I tore a muscle in my lower back years ago at the age of 22 lifting weights and it took over 9 months to heal. The military doctors told me to stretch my back which helped a ton. You know how a cat gets ticked and arches its back up? Do that and also (this will sound gay) get in the position a chick does when getting doggy styled and arch your back in. Also while on all fours put your face to the ground and extend your arms and back as forward as you can. 

The pain was so bad I had to sleep in the fetal position and couldn't stand or sit for more than 30 minutes at a time and would have to rotate between them. I never had any issues after that. Hopefully this helps.....


----------



## timmytard

Simon Birch said:


> I tore a muscle in my lower back years ago at the age of 22 lifting weights and it took over 9 months to heal. The military doctors told me to stretch my back which helped a ton. You know how a cat gets ticked and arches its back up? Do that and also (*this will sound gay) get in the position a chick does when getting doggy styled and arch your back in. Also while on all fours put your face to the ground and extend your arms and back as forward as you can.
> *
> The pain was so bad I had to sleep in the fetal position and couldn't stand or sit for more than 30 minutes at a time and would have to rotate between them. I never had any issues after that. Hopefully this helps.....


Yup, you are correct:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Was the Doc a Naval Orificer?????


----------



## chomps1211

Hey TT! I know from some of your posts that u have been seriously F'd up with some horrendous injuries in the past. So no offense taken. I know you know what it's like to be in some "real" pain!

I'm not comparing this to any of that. Im just saying, I thought I'd "toughed out" some fairly bad shit before, Illnesses, some crashes, work/play injuries, etc. Like I said, I've always needed to work so I couldn't ever afford to miss more than a paycheck or two before I would be facing some real financial trouble. I usually had no insurance, whatever,...!

But I ain't _never_ had _nuthin'_ grab onto me and jerk my body into that kind of agony before! No Hyperbole. No exageration. 

From *deep* at the base of my spine & pelvis, out & down into my hips, groin, ass, thighs, knees and feet,... Every twitch, every slight breath, The more I tried to force my muscles to relax and let it go? Let ot loosen up? The tighter & more intense, more extreme the spasm would get. I felt like everything in me from the waist down was turning to glass and about to shatter!!!

To be quite "eloquent" about the whole episode,...? _That BLEW GOAT BALLS!!!!_. :blink:


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> Hey TT! I know from some of your posts that u have been seriously F'd up with some horrendous injuries in the past. So no offense taken. I know you know what it's like to be in some "real" pain!
> 
> I'm not comparing this to any of that. Im just saying, I thought I'd "toughed out" some fairly bad shit before, Illnesses, some crashes, work/play injuries, etc. Like I said, I've always needed to work so I couldn't ever afford to miss more than a paycheck or two before I would be facing some real financial trouble. I usually had no insurance, whatever,...!
> 
> But I ain't _never_ had _nuthin'_ grab onto me and jerk my body into that kind of agony before! No Hyperbole. No exageration.
> 
> From *deep* at the base of my spine & pelvis, out & down into my hips, groin, ass, thighs, knees and feet,... Every twitch, every slight breath, The more I tried to force my muscles to relax and let it go? Let ot loosen up? The tighter & more intense, more extreme the spasm would get. I felt like everything in me from the waist down was turning to glass and about to shatter!!!
> 
> To be quite "eloquent" about the whole episode,...? _That BLEW GOAT BALLS!!!!_.


I can't afford my physio guy, I haven't been to a single session
When I first starting seeing him more than 20 years ago, he was just starting his practice.
I guess I was just lucky? He didn't have very many patients.


My friends used to laugh & say I had a gold card there.
I kinda did, I don't think I paid for ten years:dunno:
I used to bring in stacks of snowboarding & mtn biking magazines
Sometimes I didn't see him for a few years & when I did, it was never more than about 10 sessions.

Well that seems to have ended
Completely different staff there than the last time I was there:icon_scratch:

The knee is taking a real long time to heal & I don't think it's healing right?
If I try & bend my knee completely, after 90 degrees it starts making crunching soundshmy:
If I leave my leg in any position, without moving it for about ten min.
That initial movement, lifting, pushing, any movement, it wants to buckle.:WTF: 

All physio is, is self induced, controlled torture.

Whatever injury you/I have the only thing that seems to work is slowly working it back to shape.

Endure as much pain as you can handle, as long as it's not fucking it up more.
Pretty sure every time I was going through the tortures, at that moment in time, I didn't think it was helping.
Especially the next day, oh my fuckin' gawd

Chomps, you are going to have to get in better shape than you've ever been in:blink:
I know, your in the best shape you've been in, in a while, no?
Think I read, you used to be a donut monster? 

My doc told me a long time ago.
"Don't get fat or you won't be able to walk"
I hurt everyday, I can't imagine what it would be like if I stacked on another 40lbs?

Seriously, I think it's the only way

I just turned 39 in March, I played every sport & continue too. 
Even had to go to Wilderness camp for bad kids, I had to do it twice too, consecutively. 
Don't think I'll ever be in that good of shape again:dunno:
But even in my prime, I could never manage a six pack.

Pushing 40 & I finally got my first one:yahoo:
Without a single situp, mind you.

Got mine from makin' bubble hash. Hahahahaha
Fo realz

You need to become ripped, it won't be easy.
But nothin' worth doing or having is.

So......

*You ready cup cake?*

This is gonna suck donkey balls until you reach the finish line.
But you'll have cougars, just throwin' themselves @ ya when you're done

Fuck, a little "just for men" to get rid of the salt & pepper & I bet you're fucking chics in their 20's:yahoo: 


TT


----------



## neni

Chomps, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation! Get that MRI done asap to get proper therapy. What you describe (sudden numbness, nerve pain) sounds like your nerves get squeezed e.g. by ruptured discs pushing on spine nerves. 
And in a second step... You hate your job and pretty sure that work isn't good for your back... what keeps you there? Don't know how easy/hard it is for you and in your area to get a different job, but I hope you have and find options.

BTW: +1 on TTs post... absolutely get in shape. For snowboarding, for the lady(ies), whatever your strongest motivation is, your back will only benefit.


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Chomps, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation! Get that MRI done asap to get proper therapy. What you describe (sudden numbness, nerve pain) sounds like your nerves get squeezed e.g. by ruptured discs pushing on spine nerves.
> And in a second step... You hate your job and pretty sure that work isn't good for your back... what keeps you there? Don't know how easy/hard it is for you and in your area to get a different job, but I hope you have and find options.


Haha:laugh: Neni, you & I both want what's best for ole chomper:thumbsup:

It's just kinda funny how completely different, the suggestions we offer are.


TT


----------



## slyder

I was told once that as we age we loose more in flexibility than muscle density. I can see this in my own body as truth.

Last xmas I had to call 911 as my son had this exact same problem as you Chomps. He was in such bad back spasm's my wife couldn't even touch his hand. It took 3 paramedics just to get him onto the gurney. No way could my wife and I even get him into a car to drive him to the ER.

This sounds disc related and I hope they find the cause so treatment can begin for you. 

As to the dead end job, you have work ethic nothing to be ashamed of. More ppl need this. 
As to friends on the interwebz, sometimes they can become better friends than someone in your own city. 

Negativity and self doubt have no place in the healing process 
Best wishes my man !!1


----------



## chomps1211

Hey! Thank you all for the replies and best wishes! I want to take some time later to answer specifics, but for now I wanted to mention that the Oral steroids I have been taking the last few weeks to get by,..? They have a _very_ negative and wildly swinging effect on my mood and blood sugar. 

I'm a little more objective and rational this morning and definitely somewhat embarrassed,... So I apologize for all that whiny depressive stuff!  Between the steroids and constant pain I have been getting pretty _whacked out_ emotionally!


TT,... Thanks Man!! :thumbsup: :laugh: I'm glad I didn't read your post until late this morning! I laughed so hard that I almost went _back_ into a spasm! That would have "Killed Me" last night! 

You and Neni,.. (...et al!) are right of course. I _was_ in great shape! but for various reasons including the arthritis and then the back, the last 1.5-2 years _that_ has been slipping. I have gained back about 40-45 lbs and for the last 9 months or so,..? Yeah, :blush: _Donut hound!!!!_ :blush:

....as soon as I can walk a block without seizing up? _That's_ first on my list of fixes! (...where's that asparagus and boiled chicken????)  :thumbsup:



-edit-
...Oh and the guys I've met and ridden with from here & the local MI forum? They're _Great Guys!_ Lots of fun and if they weren't all living/working so widely spaced and with (good) jobs and families,..? Yeah, that was just the steroids talking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Simon Birch

See if a chiropractor can help, you might have a nerve or something being pinched between your disks. Sorry to hear the pain your going through, back injuries are no joke.


----------



## chomps1211

Simon Birch said:


> See if a chiropractor can help, you might have a nerve or something being pinched between your disks. Sorry to hear the pain your going through, back injuries are no joke.


. I know as a thread like this gets long, no one goes back to read from the start, so without going too far into it, my current state is after seeing 3 different choro's sinc,.. I think late fall of 2012? Whenever it was I started playing with my slackline. (...for "Core" excercise & conditioning ironically!) 


Before this new "nerve" pain issue. My back trouble seemed to respond somewhat well to chiro & inversion, but it started getting gradually worse, with less relief between visits. On two occasions, a chiro adjustment set off some nerve issue in my neck and arm that I also spent weeks getting over. (Whenever I turned my head to the R,... my L arm & hand would ache terribly and jump from shooting nerve pain, and after that settled down, I would lose some sensation in my fingers for a while.). :blink:

_That_ was in addition to all my worsening back troubles. The ones that caused me to miss 4-5 weeks of awesome snow n riding back in Feb. (...thus the whole FML motif of last nights earlier posts!). Lol 

Simon, I really do appreciate the advice and genuine support & empathy, so Not meaning to give _ANY_ offense or start the chiro vs. doc argument here, but for now,...? I'm done with chiro!!! At least until I get something definitive via an MRI/CT whatever. 

From there, I'll have to sort out the best course of action.


----------



## Simon Birch

chomps1211 said:


> Simon, I really do appreciate the advice and genuine support & empathy, so Not meaning to give _ANY_ offense or start the chiro vs. doc argument here, but for now,...? I'm done with chiro!!! At least until I get something definitive via an MRI/CT whatever.
> 
> From there, I'll have to sort out the best course of action.


None taken at all  few friends in the military who's bodies get beaten up had similar issues and they said a chiro helped them. Honestly I never went to a chiro in my life so I can only go off what others said helped (or didn't). But yeah I don't blame you at all for wanting a MRI or cat scan done. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## timmytard

This seems like a dumb question:dunno:

Probably only to me, cause of where I live.
That & the fact that pretty much everyone up here does. 

You smoke weed chomps?


TT


----------



## chomps1211

timmytard said:


> This seems like a dumb question:dunno:
> 
> Probably only to me, cause of where I live.
> That & the fact that pretty much everyone up here does.
> 
> You smoke weed chomps?
> 
> 
> TT


I've heard it's good for pain management, but,......
Uhmmm,... I've sort of avoided answering directly on issues like that as well as certain booze posts, as I wanted to avoid picking up _another_ unintended "rep" around here!  :laugh:

The answer is,... I _used_ to! 30+ years ago. I quit drinking and smoking pot, etc. I generally gave up the whole "better living thru chemistry" lifestyle in my early 20's! (...basically, I used up 50+ years of drinking privileges in 7-8 years!) . I don't judge others for their indulgences, especially when it does not affect me or my freedom or safety. 

So I didn't want to give any of the more liberal participants of said lifestyle in the forum reason to cast me in the "Old Narc" category! (...That one's _*WAY*_ worse to live down than the "Creepy Old Dude" label!!) Haha!

Cuz truth b told,.. I was a pot smoking, beer guzzling, whiskey drinking, pill popping fiend in my youth! 

Today, even if it is supposedly legal for medicinal ln MI, DOT regs and company policy forbids it. If I popped on a piss test, I'd lose my CDL. 




....beginning to wish I could tho!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Seriously, the last thing ya need is to smoke anythin anyways!!!!!

My back pain was easily triggered when I was a cigarette smoker, as coughing was often all it took to hit a nerve again!!!!!

And honestly, give Voltaren (Diclofenec) a go!!!!!

It's not a steroid, and doesn't have any nasty side effects!!!!!

Just don't drink alcohol when you're takin them though, as it can make ya stomach bleed!!!!!


----------



## Manicmouse

Mizu Kuma said:


> Seriously, the last thing ya need is to smoke anythin anyways!!!!!
> 
> My back pain was easily triggered when I was a cigarette smoker, as coughing was often all it took to hit a nerve again!!!!!
> 
> And honestly, give Voltaren (Diclofenec) a go!!!!!
> 
> It's not a steroid, and doesn't have any nasty side effects!!!!!
> 
> Just don't drink alcohol when you're takin them though, as it can make ya stomach bleed!!!!!


Cigarettes and pot are completely different. One thing the USA has got right on drug law is allowing it for medicinal purposes as a natural painkiller.

Voltaren is nasty, only use it short term... It's really bad for your stomach.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Voltaren is only supposed to be taken short term anyways!!!!! 

2 doses of 50mg in a 12 hour period was all it took to alleviate my pain for months!!!!!

And I've no doubt about pots pain killin properties, its just that smokin it is no different to cigarettes when it comes to throat/lung disease!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

And stomach bleeding is due to consumption of alcohol while ya take it, or cause ya have pre-existing stomach ulcers!!!!!


----------



## Manicmouse

What... I can't drink and pop my pills? 

Pot doesn't have to be smoked but maybe this isn't the forum to get into the technicalities. I smoked once but I didn't inhale :laugh:

Back pain sucks...


----------



## Mizu Kuma

I never said you can't!!!!! 

Cookies just take longer to kick in though!!!!!

And yeah, back pain can be down right debilitatin!!!!! Like I said, I've suffered pretty good with the thing!!!! My L3 is actually more like a L3.1 & L3.2 with no disc in the middle!!!!! Birth defect!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> Voltaren is only supposed to be taken short term anyways!!!!!
> 
> 2 doses of 50mg in a 12 hour period was all it took to alleviate my pain for months!!!!!





Mizu Kuma said:


> And stomach bleeding is due to consumption of alcohol while ya take it, or cause ya have pre-existing stomach ulcers!!!!!


...turns out, it doesn't matter for me. Looked it up and Volteran is contraindicated for me because of my arthritis med injections. So,.. ? :dunno:



Manicmouse said:


> Pot doesn't have to be smoked but maybe this isn't the forum to get into the technicalities. I smoked once but I didn't inhale :laugh:
> 
> Back pain sucks...



Yeah,.. I definitely wouldn't want this thread to degenerate into that discussion. That one can get as heated as the old Politics forum used to. 

I will say, Eating it! That was always a much better, more (...smoothly!) intense, and a longer lasting buzz than smokin' it. But It took so long to kick, seems I always just wound up puffin'! :dunno: :thumbsup: 

(...back when you could still get a _FULL_ five finger deep dime bag!) lol!
Now I feel old again!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Well that sucks that its not for you!!!!!

I think it can be used to treat arthritic conditions also!!!!!

Maybe worth a talk to the quack and see if it could be a goer for you?????


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> ...turns out, it doesn't matter for me. Looked it up and Volteran is contraindicated for me because of my arthritis med injections. So,.. ? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,.. I definitely wouldn't want this thread to degenerate into that discussion. That one can get as heated as the old Politics forum used to.
> 
> I will say, Eating it! That was always a much better, more (...smoothly!) intense, and a longer lasting buzz than smokin' it. But It took so long to kick, seems I always just wound up puffin'! :dunno: :thumbsup:
> 
> *(...back when you could still get a FULL five finger deep dime bag!) lol!
> Now I feel old again! *


*

*


We're not in Kansas anymore Dorothy

I don't know if there was THC on weed back then was there?:cheeky4: 

30 years ago 

Nah, we do the concentrates now kids.

Vaporize the shit, it's practically good for ya


TT


----------



## timmytard

Mizu Kuma said:


> Voltaren is only supposed to be taken short term anyways!!!!!
> 
> 2 doses of 50mg in a 12 hour period was all it took to alleviate my pain for months!!!!!
> 
> And I've no doubt about pots pain killin properties, its just that smokin it is no different to cigarettes when it comes to throat/lung disease!!!!!


Get with the times my friend.

Vaporize it.

Chomps..
The only clear thing I see for you to do is.

Get the fuck outa there:dunno:

No kids, old hag? Probably got a big old house that ya can barley afford.

Why exactly are you still reading this & not packin'?:icon_scratch:

Come on up to Canada eh!


:dunno:

TT


----------



## chomps1211

Lol! I hear ya TT. At the moment, I'm not packin' cuz I can't bend or lift a box! :blink: haha! 

I have health insurance thru work. So I need to stay employed until I get this back issue sorted out. It's not great coverage anymore so,.. If I wind up needing surgery for my back, with co-pays and deductibles, I will be in debt beyond anything I could ever hope to pay back. 


Hell,.. All these months, I went with the Chiro's and whatnot, putting off things like MRI's, PT, Ortho doc referrals because the chiro route was much less expensive. (...and I was hoping to avoid any talk of "cutting!") 

Things are obviously a lot more serious with my spine than I thought, what with shooting nerve pain, extremities going numb and having spasms so severe that all I can do is lay on my back and scream in pain for half an hour or so!

Believe me,.. After these last few months of non stop pain, wrecking my health with steroids just to be able to get to work and still be in miserable pain doing my job! And after the other night, lying in bed, alone and literally paralyzed from the spasms, screaming in agony. Unable to even reach for the phone to call 911!????

I know I sounded all "mellow dramatic" at the time, (hence my embarrassment today,) But at the time, with the back spasms seemingly trying to snap my spine in two? i _genuinely_ thought I had succeeded in crippling myself. No more boarding, biking, riding, etc. i really thought I had. And all for a job with lousy benefits and not much of a paycheck!!!. 

Since then, I am doing a "Great Deal" of serious re-evaluating of how I want to spend my remaining years!!!! (...snowboards and Harley's figure heavily in my thinking there!) 

-side note-
TT ....yeah, we had a bit of THC in our ancient, antique nickel & dime bag "weeds" of yore! :laugh: Usually the old stand by, Columbian Gold!! :laugh: :bowdown:
Of course we had Nuthin' like the all this super weed ya got now. But,.. We had some good thai stick, redbud, Mowie Wowie! Hash oil, (Yum!) Shit like that,..? Damned Good buzz! 

I seriously doubt I could function normally on the shit they're smoking nowadays! :laugh:


----------



## timmytard

K, maybe there might have been some thc in there, somewhere, maybe?

But you are correct, it ain't nothin' like the shit these home scientists are growin'.

I just happen to live where the best stuff on earth is grown. he he.

Take that, wash all the thc off in some bubble hash bags.
Now you're left with just thc.:bowdown::eusa_clap::yahoo:

mmm mmm good, that's the shit right there.
Normal ole weed, just don't cut it anymore.:thumbsdown:




Every time I have one of those injuries, the crippling kind.:thumbsdown:

It's devastating, it absolutely crushes me.

Usually about mid catastrophe, before the final resting position, the fear of never snowboarding again goes through my head.

That's my worst fear. Take that away from me.
I don't know what I'd do?

Wilt up & die.


Each time, I think I'll never ride again.
Some take longer than others, but if you want it bad enough, you'll do it, no matter what.
Eventually, you'll be able too.
It's just really shitty, until you can go again. 

When you finally get to go snowboarding again.
It's the best thing ever:yahoo: Like hootin' & hollarin' awesomeness 
It reminds you, why you love snowboarding & why I personally will ride until the day I die.k:


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

timmytard said:


> Get with the times my friend.
> 
> Vaporize it.
> 
> 
> 
> TT





timmytard said:


> This seems like a dumb question:dunno:
> 
> 
> You smoke weed chomps?
> 
> 
> TT


Just basin it off what you asked!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

timmytard said:


> ....Every time I have one of those injuries, the crippling kind.:thumbsdown:
> 
> It's devastating, it absolutely crushes me.
> 
> Usually about mid catastrophe, before the final resting position, *the fear of never snowboarding again goes through my head.
> 
> That's my worst fear.* Take that away from me.
> I don't know what I'd do?
> 
> Wilt up & die.
> 
> Each time, I think I'll never ride again.
> Some take longer than others, but if you want it bad enough, you'll do it, no matter what...
> 
> ....When you finally get to go snowboarding again.
> It's the best thing ever:yahoo: Like hootin' & hollarin' awesomeness
> It reminds you, why you love snowboarding & why I personally will ride until the day I die.k:
> TT


That's exactly what was going thru my head. The thought that I had actually messed my back up so bad, by pushing thru to keep on working. Only to wind up crippling myself to the point I wouldn't be able to snowboard anymore. 

_That_ thought depressed me more than anything else. 

UPDATE;
MRI has been scheduled for tomorrow am. However, I got a call from my insurance saying I needed pre autherization first. So,... _IF_ my doctor gets that sorted out today, I will get in tomorrow. Otherwise, :dunno: I'll have to reschedule. :huh:

Dammit!!! I really need to know wtf is going on with my back!!! 

Im off the steroids! The new pain meds seem to work well enough. Some anti-seizure med that blocks certain nerve pain. One small glitch,.. It seems that for me, it wears off rather abruptly before it's time for the next dose. 

I need to keep very close tabs on the dosage intervals and be sure they overlap before wearing off. _Now_ I know what that nightmare of pain as my back spasmed was all about. Sat. Was my first day on new med. Obviously the drug wore off early. So,without any drug to block the nerves? My spine said,.. "Fuck You!!" Then tried to kill me!!! :blink:


*NOT*, about to let that happen again! :blink:


----------



## slyder

with keeping a log you mean actually writing down the time and drug I hope. 
We got into this practice and it is great never a question of what or when something was taken this can help both you and the doctor to make sure the meds are working the way you both want them to.

Trying to recall times and dosage and what pill you took from memory is a bad idea


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> with keeping a log you mean actually writing down the time and drug I hope.
> We got into this practice and it is great never a question of what or when something was taken this can help both you and the doctor to make sure the meds are working the way you both want them to.
> 
> Trying to recall times and dosage and what pill you took from memory is a bad idea


Lol ...at the risk of sounding like a techno geek cliché, "I have an app for that." :laugh: 

It lets me set & log the intervals for dosages, reminds me when due, etc. (...I'm notoriously erratic for remembering to take meds on schedule.) 

Right now with this new med, the critical issue seems to be making sure I take the next dose before the last stops working. (...I can actually tell when it's getting close as I begin to get increasingly frequent little Jolts of pain walking standing, whatever.). And Since nothing has actually been "fixed" yet as far as my spine goes. (...I'm just not feeling the pain from it!) If the nerve blocking effects wear off? I will probably seize up screaming and spasming like I did the other night. Can't have that happnin' while I'm at work. 

...Shit! Can't have that happen again, _period!!!_ Never felt pain like that before. Don't ever want to again!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Something to consider is a zero gravity environment...sort of. Anyway I've had experience and did grad research in restricted environmental stimulation tanks (REST), i.e., sensory deprivation tanks. You are basically floating in a warm magnesium sulfate solution in a dark sound proof tank. Many folks find it to be a relative stress free, very physically and mentally relaxing environment. Idk if you have access to any around but they are a very cool alternative. Might also think about acupuncture and hypnosis for possible pain management.


----------



## chomps1211

MRI's done. And as I suspected,.. even tho the tech assured me that the disk is viewable on any computer. It's all Java, and .exc unix type files and I can't open anything on my Mac! :RantExplode: (....I freakin HATE WinDoze shit!) :dunno: Anyone here know how to view this MRI disk on a Mac? :huh:


....If what I saw on the tech's computer as we did a quick review is what I _think_ it is,.... I have a vertebrae that is definitely shifted in position from anything that ever I saw in any of my recent set of X-rays, _*and*_ there is a lot of something, some tissue from under the vertebrae, that appears to be "bulging" out on either side of it!!!!! :blink: _F%#K!!!_ :dunno: (...He let me know that "He" was not allowed to comment on what it was we saw,.. naturally! Don't want to get the guy in trouble!!) :dunno:

My Doc will get an electronic report from the lab, but I have to take this MRI scan disk to her myself. I _was_ struck by the tech's frequent inquiries asking me, "you _aren't_ going into work today, are you???" ...and, "You really need to get that disk to your doctor!!"

......I'm Not a doctor, and I don't play one on TV, but _that_ didn't seem to me to be a "good sign!" :blink:

Dammit!


----------



## chomps1211

.......and I'm fresh outta sick days!!! (_...the snowboarding was just too good!_)


----------



## Northriver1

Hey Chomps... The good news is they did the MRI and can now see whats wrong, come up with a plan and get you on the road to recovery! I know the feeling of not being able to do the things you want to do I'm about 3 weeks into walking again after a tibial plateau fracture, not fun! I hope for a speedy recovery for you man.... be sure to try and get into physical therapy asap..... good luck


----------



## chomps1211

Well, at least I know I'm not a Hypochondriac!! 

Here's the shit! :blink:

























.....this just sucks! :dunno:


----------



## f00bar

You look constipated. Take a dump :dunno:

Not that I have any idea what I'm looking at, but I'm pretty sure I've seen worse.


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> You look constipated. Take a dump :dunno:
> 
> Not that I have any idea what I'm looking at, but I'm pretty sure I've seen worse.


:laugh: ....actually a side effect of the pain med! LOL!!!







TMI???? :huh:

-edit-
Yeah f00bar,.. I'm not freaking out just yet. It's just that now I'm sure that this is obviously _NOT_ something that a few "adjustments" are going to fix! Will wait to hear from the "Quacks" before I do any freaking out!


----------



## neni

I've no clue on how to interpret the pics... but seems as if they show a reason for your symptoms and that's good first step in the right direction: to change your trial n error odisse into a directed therapy. Speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

Hmnnn. I am a little confused now. After looking at ghe MRI images. That disk issue is fairly high up my spine. Looks like maybe L-4, L-5?

My pain is a lot lower down. Im the sacral region or L1. Also, my nerve pain. The shooting stuff into my hip and L leg. Im wondering, Would a problem up in fhe L4/5 area cause pain much lower down? Hips, thigh, mid back at pelvis. Etc. 

I wonder if they didn't scan far enough down. Scans seem to stop at L1. (...course I could be wrong. Obviously Im no doctor.). Just curious based on where I hurt. 

Wish the doc would call me back. Gonna have to bug her I guesss! :dunno:


----------



## Donutz

Referred pain can manifest quite far away from the actual damage site. A C5 nerve pinch is felt as a sore shoulder and tricep for instance.


----------



## jml22

Counting the wrong way.

Diagnostic scans have very specific in the criteria for each view. To do a lumbar MRI, you can't just randomly leave out vertebra and call it a day. It would be illegal and you could ding them with a malpractice suit and win no problem.

Depending on which nerves are being irritated will determine how far down the leg you feel. So an L5-S1 herniation can cause pain shoot to the foot. So on so on so on....

Where you feel a dull achy pain usually isn't caused by the actual bulge persay. 
THere are plenty of people with worse bulge who have no pain and people with no disc bulges and are in 10/10 pain. 

That being said, your MRI from the sagittal view doesn't show too much. I'm curious to the rest of the physical exam details are. Like are you losing feeling in the foot, are you losing muscle strength in your legs and feet. That stuff is more important than the actual MRI scan.

Ill send you some videos on stuff you can do at work and at home that will help. I've seen 10mm disc bulges get resorbed within a few months. IF they can do it, you can too.


----------



## chomps1211

Welllll,.. It has been 30+ years since my last A&P class. :laugh:

Thank you tho for the info. I appreciate it. Had back trouble on n off since my early 20's. So a minor to moderate back pain has not been all that unusual for me. Even the stuff from the last year into Jan. all of that seemed familiar and responded to adjustments, inversion etc. not this tho!

This. The issues for the last 5 weeks or so? This has been _*much*_ different. I will spare the forum more of these TLDR details and pm you with a few specific answers to your questions after work. 

But again, thanks for the information. If you pm me I can get you my email if you want to send some stuff. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar

I have no idea what they are actually supposed to help with, just know a few people who have them. But have you tried an inversion table/boots?


----------



## slyder

What I see ( not a DR !!! ) is some good news. The spacing in the discs is fairly uniform, there is no collapsed disc. There is a spot on one of the side views where Im guessing the nerve bundle looks constricted for some reason. The film goes uniform white to narrow black back to uniform white.

You do have some major scoliosis there with that "S" curve working. 

Lets see what the Dr. says, I'm telling you now, get your head out of the negativity side of this it won't help you !!!!

Keep us posted


----------



## chomps1211

Thanks Slyder. Trying not to get into "what if's" and the "i'm Screwd's" until I get something definative from a doctor. 

....Ooooon the other hand, last night and today, the new pain meds appear to have stopped blocking that nerve pain as effectively as they were. Last night was miserable at work, and all I did was drive. Didn't push or pull a single can or pallet of freight. :dunno: -sigh- 

After all my TLDR posts here of late, I also wanted to say It was never my intention that this thread become my own personal injury bitch session. This latest back issue is something that definitely has me concerned, worried, scared even to say the least, for my future snowboarding prospects. So I want to be sure to tell you all,..

I greatly appreciate the support and advice from everyone! 

I hope other "Old Gummers" like me will feel free to post here and receive some advice & support for issues that have been plaguing them.

-edit-
Oh, and Slyder, yeah that pinched area at the back of the vertebrae? That one got my attention too! Dont know if thats the spinal cord or just siome bundle of connective tissue. Like I said, trying not to get too freaked until I hear otherwise.


----------



## chomps1211

No time for all the details before I have to leave for work, but,..

Arthritis Dr called me with results of MRI. 2 bulging/herniated disks, L2-3 L-4 and yes! One of them is pressing up on my spinal colunn. :blink:

Apparently I actually have trouble from L2-3 all the way down to L5-S1. Some arthritic wear & tear pinching the nerves leaving my spine all along the way and some other stuff. Some is just narrowing of cannals that results in pinching things. 

Pretty much explains all the pain n nerve stuff above & below the waist. 
-sigh-

Gotta get a surgical consult. (...Dont fret! I WILL be getting a 2nd opinion. Proly a 3rd as well before I let anybody cut on me!!!!. )


----------



## slyder

All in all I feel it is positive news 
The discs are not ruptured which is huge !!
Explore some options, mine was only bulging L3 -L4 and not as sevre as yours but I can tell you that was the worse pain I was ever in. I have never just collapsed to the ground in pain crying....
Keep us posted


----------



## chomps1211

Yeah. At least I do have an answer as to what's wrong and is it serious. These are things nobody's been able to answer from X-rays and phys exams. So,..!

....as long as none of these ppl try to tell me I can never snowboard again!!! I'll deal with the pain, PT, surgery, whatever. Including the probable financial ruin. 

Right now, snowboarding again? That's really the only thing I care about. (...the Jobs just barely payin' the bills as it is.) :dunno:



-Late edit-
Aww Crap! Im at work and just realized,.. I forgot to bring a single dose of the new pain meds!  Ooooh! _This_ is going to be interesting! :blink:


----------



## larrytbull

if they suggest a fusion say no... it will impede any flexibility you have and most likely cause undue stress on the above and below vertebrae. I had a issue 10 years ago with bulging and even burst disc on c5-c7, had them shave rather than fuse. technology on discs is much better now they 10 years ago...... get a few opinions and do lots of googling before committing


----------



## t21

acupunture


----------



## jml22

To be honest, unless you're myelopathic or something as serious, i'm not a big supporter of spinal fusions. It's definitely a last ditch thing to prevent paralysis due to disc pressure on the spinal cord or nerve roots.


----------



## slyder

Ive got to put this out there. I know you need to work but taking the meds to mask the pain and keep aggravating the injured area is not good I know this is not as easily done as said. 
But the more you use it the more the it will get inflamed and keep causing you pain.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Positive vibes your way chomps!! Hopefully now that they know what it is they can figure out how to get you all fixed up.


----------



## chomps1211

Well, one tiny bit of good news. I just remembered that everything at work resets in June. So I have my 5 sick days, 2 personal days, and I can probably use a weeks vacation if I have to get surgery or take some time off for PT, whatever. 

That means I'm not stuck taking unpaid medical leave. That's a load off my mind. Taking the medical leave would have pretty much guaranteed forcing me into backruptcy. At least now I can manage a few weeks off _with_ pay. (...medical bills could still put me in the poorhouse, but I'll deal with that later!) 

I have an Ortho-spine consult June 10th. We'll see what he has to say.


----------



## Manicmouse

You guys are hit pretty hard with medical bills over there, I feel sorry for ya 

When in Aspen last year my son was hit with two ear infections and it was freaking hundreds for just a doctor's visit and antibiotics prescription!


----------



## chomps1211

Manicmouse said:


> You guys are hit pretty hard with medical bills over there, I feel sorry for ya


....and that's _with_ health insurance!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Manicmouse

chomps1211 said:


> ....and that's _with_ health insurance!!!! :dunno:


I was going to ask... but didn't want to start an Obamacare argument


----------



## neni

Now I may sound naive, but this talk about "sick days" and "unpayed medical leave" makes me curious about your system over there. Does it mean you only have a certain amount of days you can be "sick" without loosing salary? And does surgery/recovery from surgery also count as "sick"? Would accidents/injuries also count as "sick"?


----------



## Manicmouse

In NZ you are entitled to 5 days sick leave per year. Employers are usually flexible and allow more on a case by case basis. Some employers allow unlimited sick leave.

If you are injured in the workplace you get paid by the Accident Compensation Corporation (ACC) which is funded by corporate tax.

What's the legal minimum sick leave in the States?


----------



## chomps1211

No sick days is the minimum. An employer is not required to give you any paid sick leave. My company gives you 5, but if you use them all within a certain time period, you get written up for falling below acceptable attendance standards. Lol! 

And neni, yes! That means if I am out sick for 6 days. I do not get paid for the 6th one. Unless I use one of my personal days or vacation time. 

Medical leave means I can be off work for 90 days without losing my job. At 91? Im history! 

Recovery from surgery, crash my mtb and break an arm, sprain an ankle, etc. all are no diff than having a cold. Now getting injured "On" the job is different. Workmans compensation kicks in. Pays medical bills for the injury and you get a percentage of your wage while recovering. 

(...this back thing should have been workmans comp. but intitial injury was so minor, I didn't even remeber it until my back really started bugging me 3-4 days later. I didn't report it at the time. Too late now!). :blink:


----------



## neni

Wow... that's a lousy system - no offence intended. (Our minimaly days by law depend on the years you've worked for the recent employer, starts with 3 weeks in the first year up to 6 month in the 20th year, but actually it's standard to have an insurance that covers 80% of the wage for 2 years. Mind note: scratch childhood dream to move to Montana). 

Hope you get a therapy that works and won't put you into financial problems!


----------



## Manicmouse

Choosing a country for employment conditions follows something like this:

Europe > Many developed nations e.g Canada/Aus/NZ > USA > 3rd world 

Talking about minimum wage, sick leave, maternity/paternity leave, work hours.


----------



## f00bar

neni said:


> Wow... that's a lousy system - no offence intended. (Our minimaly days by law depend on the years you've worked for the recent employer, starts with 3 weeks in the first year up to 6 month in the 20th year, but actually it's standard to have an insurance that covers 80% of the wage for 2 years. Mind note: scratch childhood dream to move to Montana).
> 
> Hope you get a therapy that works and won't put you into financial problems!


While often the case, not always. Some have what is called short and long term disability available to them. It's an overly complicated system. If I'm out for 10 days consecutive I go on short term disability and receive full salary. After X (not sure how many for me) weeks I have to change over to long term which only pays 66% salary. Depending on which you are on determines who pays for it. 

It all depends on who you work for, union contracts, defined benefits for non union, etc.


----------

